# General > Recipes >  toffee apples

## findam

does anyone have a foolproof recipe for toffee apples please thought be a change for halloween my wife can make them for the little peoples that go out

----------


## neepnipper

8 Apples 
8 lolly sticks 
170g of fruit sugar 
120mls of water 
1 teaspoon of cider vinegar 
1 tablespoon of golden syrup 
30g of butter 



*Decoration Ingredients*


A tub of hundreds and thousands 
Chocolate 



*How To Make Toffee Apples*


Wash and dry the apples and then insert the lolly sticks into their stalk ends. 

Line a baking tray with grease proof paper. 

Put the ingredients into a pot and gently heat to dissolve the butter and mix with the sugar. Once dissolved turn up the heat and simmer for about 5 minutes when the mixture should turn golden brown and syrupy. 



 Remove from the heat and allow to cool for a few minutes. 

Dip each apple into the mixture making sure all areas of the apple are covered. Put each apple on the baking tray to set. The optional decorations should be added before placing the apples on the tray.

----------


## lynne duncan

findam 
why don't you make them for the little people

----------


## findam

> findam 
> why don't you make them for the little people



sorry should have say to give to little people, dint mean to offend anyone i give them a try but she out does me everytime in the kitchen department wouldnt want to make anyone ill with my cooking  :: 

thanks for recipe lynne ::

----------


## gollach

I used this recipe last year.  It worked first time & they were lovely!

http://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/534219

----------


## catnip

_Where in Wick can I get lolly sticks for toffee apples?_ 
_Planning to make them for next sat_.

----------


## bella

> _Where in Wick can I get lolly sticks for toffee apples?_ 
> _Planning to make them for next sat_.


tesco in the craft section, dr simpsons and i think the craft shop on the main street.

----------


## catnip

> tesco in the craft section, dr simpsons and i think the craft shop on the main street.


_Thanks bella! will have a look next week_.

----------


## bella

No probs x

----------


## Tugmistress

also nice with a slice of banana on a cocktail stick coated with toffee yum yum  :Grin:

----------


## catnip

_Why is there vinegar in the ingredients.
Also what type of vinegar, obviously not malt._

----------


## wickscorrie

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1...-toffee-apples
this one worked a treat, also sliced the apples into bite sizes and then coated them which was delicious, we have a sugar thermometer which makes easy work of knowing when it ready

----------


## gollach

> also nice with a slice of banana on a cocktail stick coated with toffee yum yum


Toffee-coated banana does sound good!

----------

